# Flavio Insinna nuovo conduttore de L'eredità?



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2018)

Clamorosa indiscrezione, quella lanciata dal giornalista di Dagospia Giuseppe Candela sui social. A detta sua, l'ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi, *Flavio Insinna* starebbe facendo di tutto per essere il *nuovo conduttore* del quiz di Rai 1 *L'eredità* a partire dalla prossima stagione televisiva 2018/19 ed essere, dunque, il successore di Fabrizio Frizzi. Attualmente, a condurre il game show del preserale è Carlo Conti, che è stato costretto a ritornare, per sostituire Frizzi che è venuto a mancare a fine marzo.

Candela, inoltre, nello stesso post si è detto contrario ad una possibilità di Insinna all'Eredità, definendolo l'"anti-Frizzi", in riferimento all'episodio denunciato da Striscia La Notizia l'anno scorso, in cui si è visto il presentatore insultare i concorrenti nei fuori-onda. Dello stesso parere sono stati molti utenti che hanno commentato l'indiscrezione del giornalista ed, alcuni di questi, hanno addirittura minacciato di non volere più guardare il programma Rai, nel caso tale ipotesi diventi realtà.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione, quella lanciata dal giornalista di Dagospia Giuseppe Candela sui social. A detta sua, l'ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi, *Flavio Insinna* starebbe facendo di tutto per essere il *nuovo conduttore* del quiz di Rai 1 *L'eredità* a partire dalla prossima stagione televisiva 2018/19 ed essere, dunque, il successore di Fabrizio Frizzi. Attualmente, a condurre il game show del preserale è Carlo Conti, che è stato costretto a ritornare, per sostituire Frizzi che è venuto a mancare a fine marzo.
> 
> Candela, inoltre, nello stesso post si è detto contrario ad una possibilità di Insinna all'Eredità, definendolo l'"anti-Frizzi", in riferimento all'episodio denunciato da Striscia La Notizia l'anno scorso, in cui si è visto il presentatore insultare i concorrenti nei fuori-onda. Dello stesso parere sono stati molti utenti che hanno commentato l'indiscrezione del giornalista ed, alcuni di questi, hanno addirittura minacciato di non volere più guardare il programma Rai, nel caso tale ipotesi diventi realtà.


.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2018)

Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni, è quasi fatta. Bah, a me non piace proprio.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Per sbaglio su Facebook si è fatto scappare "L'eredità". E' praticamente fatta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo che non si trovi mai di fronte concorrenti di bassa statura


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non si trovi mai di fronte concorrenti di bassa statura


Tu scherzi, ma la Rai in questo modo si mostra irrispettosa alla memoria di Frizzi, i suoi spettatori che gli sono stati fedeli e porterà L'eredità alla chiusura. Insinna ormai è detestato da tutti, e per me la trasmissione crollerà negli ascolti (già un anno fa crollò con Affari Tuoi che l'hanno chiuso). Io saltuariamente il programma lo guardo, ma giuro che se a settembre ci sarà lui alla conduzione, non starò a vederlo nemmeno per un secondo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma la Rai in questo modo si mostra irrispettosa alla memoria di Frizzi, i suoi spettatori che gli sono stati fedeli e porterà L'eredità alla chiusura. Insinna ormai è detestato da tutti, e per me la trasmissione crollerà negli ascolti (già un anno fa crollò con Affari Tuoi che l'hanno chiuso). Io saltuariamente il programma lo guardo, ma giuro che se a settembre ci sarà lui alla conduzione, non starò a vederlo nemmeno per un secondo.



Si, ci sto scherzando su ma anche a me un'eventuale conduzione di Insinna mi deluderebbe parecchio. Non ce lo vedo proprio a condurre l'Eredita' ( ormai uno dei pochi programmi che guardo in TV) e come hai detto tu, quello della Rai e' un azzardo bello grosso visto com'e' andata con "Affari Tuoi". 

A me Insinna e' piaciuto solo in "Ho sposato uno sbirro", per il resto poca roba o figuracce.


----------

